# Canon U.S.A. Introduces Premium Pigment Inks at PRINT 13



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 9, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14324"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14324">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., September 8, 2013</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced it will present new Premium Pigment Inks at PRINT 13, held September 8-12, 2013 at McCormick Place South, Chicago, Illinois.</p>
<p>Visitors to Canon booth #502 will have the opportunity to see output of the Premium Pigment Inks on papers from partners that include Cascades, Domtar, Glatfelter, Mondi, Mitsubishi, and Resolute. These inks – developed by improving the Magenta and Black pigment inks – are the first of their kind to come from Canon.</p>
<p>“The new Premium Pigment Inks are a game changer for Canon,” said Mal Baboyian, executive vice president, Canon Solutions America, Inc., which will offer these inks exclusively. “These inks allow customers to print on uncoated and untreated sheets, enabling them to distinguish themselves in the book, transactional, direct mail, and commercial print markets.”</p>
<div><b>New Level of Color Intensity</b></div>
<p>Each of the inks brings significant benefits to Canon customers. The human eye perceives an image to be sharper and of higher quality when the image has a high contrast ratio. The Premium Pigment Black Ink offers improved image sharpness, a deeper black, and an all-around outstanding image quality due to the increased contrast levels in the image areas using black. In instances where a project doesn’t require such dramatic results, customers can dial down the amount of black, taking advantage of cost savings by using less ink.</p>
<p>Compared with previous pigment inks offered by Canon, the New Pigment Magenta ink helps customers achieve a more intense red and deliver an improved color gamut. Whether on uncoated standard inkjet media or inkjet coated media, the new ink delivers output that is much closer to the respective ISO offset uncoated and coated media color gamut range. As a result of Canon’s enhanced Magenta ink, print providers in the graphic arts market can distinguish themselves by delivering superb output with a more brilliant red necessary for company logos and other applications requiring the highest quality.</p>
<p>“With the enhancements to the ink, we are able to penetrate new markets that tailor to the lifestyle demographic,” said Dave Johannes, vice president, Digital Print and Mailing Operations, IWCO Direct. “Our customers are also benefiting by increased direct mail response rates due to the darker reds, variable text and images.”</p>
<p>Canon’s new Premium Pigment Inks will be sold exclusively by Canon Solutions America, Inc. a wholly owned subsidiary of Canon U.S.A., Inc. For more information, customers may call 1-800-815-4000.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------

